# Mantis Tiller Parts



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am looking for a place to buy Mantis Tiller parts. Is anyone aware of a web site, or are any of you who work at dealerships, Mantis Dealers?

The closest dealer to me only orders parts when he has a certain dollar amount of parts to order. Sometimes thats only every 3 or 4 weeks. I need a more dependable parts supply.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get almost anything you need from an Echo dealer, they have the same cultivator TC-2100, TC-210. Echo supplies engines to Mantis and they in turn supply tiller/cultivators to Echo. You can download parts lists from the Echo website, just go to the technical documents section and search on one of the tillers model numbers listed above, the only difference may be in the color of certain body parts. You can also search on the engine model number from Mantis and order engine parts that way. The only thing here is you won't be able to get engine / motor parts for the Honda engine or Electric motor units. I think the little 2-cycle unit is the most popular, it's the only one I ever see for service. There are several online Echo parts suppliers.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. I have them ordered from Echo.


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

E-bay has alot of used parts for sale cheap.


----------

